
How to Encrypt Your Twitter DMs - ColinWright
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-to-encrypt-your-twitter-dms
======
DarkLinkXXXX
Or... you could use anontwi[1], which supports normal twitter messages, as
well as well as gnusocial, and is already well-developed.

[1]: [https://anontwi.03c8.net/](https://anontwi.03c8.net/)

